# H2O Paddles



## H2O Paddles (May 18, 2010)

Members of the paddling community


Over the past year, major changes have been happening at H2O Paddles. This included a complete overhaul of the paddle building process in order to make more durable and reliable paddles. In the past, issues arose over the quality of the paddles as result of inconsistent workmanship involving the preparation of the components. We have now greatly increased the center joint strength with our external ferrule system. These issues coupled with complaints over customer service were not only bad for business but also tarnished the H2O name. 

With that being said, H2O Performance Paddles is back stronger than ever with a new team of experienced engineers committed to build extremely durable, quality paddles as well as develop new exotic materials and methods to continue to push the paddle sport industry. Along with the engineering team is a veteran mechanical technologist supervisor with a fanatical eye for detail who refuses to sign off on any product that is not perfect. It is widely known that H2O paddles are produced at DynaPlas, a leading high-precision injection moulder of complex, plastic components manufactured using highly-engineered, specialty resins. In the past year we have restructured our production operations to take advantage of our automotive manufacturing methodologies. 

Look for H2O Performance Paddles at the upcoming whitewater and touring festivals. Our website is in the process of being totally redesigned and will feature videos and blogs from team members, you can check it out here H2O Paddles | Home. Also stay tuned to see where our team members are testing new designs and to see what is happening behind the scenes at H2O paddles. We are in the process of developing some new materials, so keep your eyes peeled for new products from H2O. If you have any inquiries please feel free to email [email protected]as.com as we are always happy to hear from customers. 

H2O IS BACK!

H2O Factory Team
H2O Paddles | Home​


----------



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Always great stuff guys.. Keep up the good work.


----------

